# Is GERD the samething that causes exessive Burping



## Burpee (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi, hope someone can help?I suffer from excessive burping which has become very anti social, people think I am doing it on purpose.Does GERD cause this, I ahve had esophagus pressure tests which showed that my stomach sphincter is weak and that my esophagus shudders, Has anyone else got this here and been able to deal with it?Would appreciate help as this is causing me alot of grief.


----------

